# Foreo - Luna



## SubwayDreaming (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Luna yet?  It sounds like an alternative to the Clarisonic, and looks intriguing.

http://www.foreo.com/for-women/


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, I have the Luna mini and it is FANTASTIC!  I think my skin looks better than when I used the Clarisonic.  It leaves my skin smooth and glowing!  The mini is very effective and more hygenic.  They say a single charge can last 6 months!


----------

